# carburetor aftermarket



## lemans63 (Jan 6, 2014)

My local mechanic says that all or most of the aftermarket carbs made in China have fixed air/fuel mixture; no adjustments possible. There is a carb made in China by Ruixing to replace Tecumseh 632371a that is sold on Amazon for $31.00. A number of people who have this carb. have emailed me on this question of adjustment. Here is the confusing part. Some say no adjustment is possible but others say yes adjustments are possible. If you look at the picture on Amazon, there appears to be an adjustment at the bottom of the bowl and clearly on the side. The carb looks exactly like my current one so I assume it is the one they would send me. I mean it either has adjustments or it doesn't. Anyone able to figure this out? Thanks


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

The aftermarket Carbs for preset Carbs are preset. The adjustable are still adjustable.

I haven't had any issue finding any of them.

Tecumseh Carburetors

About 3/4 of the way Down is 632371

And it is adjustable. The Tecumseh original and the reproduction aftermarket.


----------



## lemans63 (Jan 6, 2014)

Makes sense to me. It is just amazing that several people claimed no adjustment on this carb. Maybe they don't know what adjustments look like. At $31.00, seems like a great buy if it will last a few years. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## ranvette (Jan 5, 2014)

As stated depending on application some would have pre set adjustments.Always try to get a carb that is adjustable.I have used several Oregon replacement carbs with great luck.I have a ariens st824 with TEC 8HP that has one on it.The engine runs great and starts with 1 or 2 pulls even at 0 degees F and below.It even feels a little stonger running with the Oregon carb.Most likely the jetting is a little richer i think to have 1 carb cover higher HP applications


----------



## lemans63 (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks for your comments. I have heard good things about Oregon replacement carbs but don't believe they make a replacement for the 632371a.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

ranvette said:


> As stated depending on application some would have pre set adjustments.Always try to get a carb that is adjustable.I have used several Oregon replacement carbs with great luck.I have a ariens st824 with TEC 8HP that has one on it.The engine runs great and starts with 1 or 2 pulls even at 0 degees F and below.It even feels a little stonger running with the Oregon carb.Most likely the jetting is a little richer i think to have 1 carb cover higher HP applications


A non corroded non leaking new carburetor can make an old engine run great. Half the time or more bad running engines have carburetor issues.


----------



## ranvette (Jan 5, 2014)

Yes i agree ! Problem i had was having the original carb apart 3 or 4 times.I am no stranger to these carbs either.This one you could see no issues with it at all.But the engine would intermittently miss under load.A buddy had a extra Oregon carb and just about gave it to me.And i have used several with really good results.To the author of this thread what is your engine number? I would look for a replacement carb which is adjustable.Most likely You can if its a older L head use a adjustable carb


----------



## lemans63 (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks for responding. My engine is Tecumseh H70 130216G. An adjustable carb is always more desirable and the one on Amazon certainly appears to be one. My small engine mechanic is rebuilding my old one so I'll see how the engine runs. Oregon; where are you when I need you?


----------



## ranvette (Jan 5, 2014)

That engine uses carb Tecumseh 631954 which is fully adjustable !


----------



## quexpress (Dec 25, 2013)

ranvette said:


> That engine uses carb Tecumseh 631954 which is fully adjustable !


How did you figure that out? Is there a cross-reference list somewhere?
Thanks!


----------



## ranvette (Jan 5, 2014)

I looked up the engine number on partstree.com.It tells you what carb is used on that engine. I dont see how Tecumseh 632371a was the right carb for this engine to begin with.Someone must have put that carb on it at some point.One thing is for sure with the correct carb it will run better and make more power.A adjustable carb is always going to get a little more out of the engine


----------

